# Comparador de 4 bits



## CyBeRxIxO (Jul 6, 2007)

Alguien me puede orientar sobre el diseño de un comparador de dos numeros de 4 bits?
se lo agradeceria mucho


----------



## jcelec (Jul 6, 2007)

Hola; la manera mas rapida y sencilla es usando el comparador de 4 bits el 74LS85
el diseño requiere una funcion especial o solo es una practica de logica conbinacional?


----------



## CyBeRxIxO (Jul 6, 2007)

he, pues no lo quiero en la practica sino en la teoria, diseñarlo con logica combinacional, podes ayudarme?


----------



## jcelec (Jul 7, 2007)

En esta pagina hay varias teorias sencillas de logica combinacional y una de ellas es la de comparar dos numeros de n bits. Espero te sirva
http://www.uned.es/ca-bergara/ppropias/Morillo/web_etc_II/4_alu/transp_alu.pdf


----------



## CyBeRxIxO (Jul 7, 2007)

Gracias, da ideas, y no solo de comparador, te lo agradesco


----------



## Vichente (Jul 7, 2007)

Depende de la comparación que quieras realizar. Por ejemplo si lo único que te interesa es saber si son dos datos iguales con un par de compuertas XOR y una OR te basta. 

Te recomendaría ver la datasheet del 74LS85 porque en la misma muestra el circuito combinacional que está dentro del integrado.

Saludos


----------



## harry potter (Ene 30, 2008)

hola me pueden ayudar con un circuito; necesito comparar dos numeros de 4 bits y mostrar el numero mayor en displays de 7 segmentos de anodo comun, con la condicion de que si el numero mayor es par se vera en el display PP y si el numero es impar se vera el numero impar, para esto tengo q utilizar el comparador 7485, un circuito convertidor de binario a BCD (utilizo el 7483 y dos  compuertas NAND), tambien los multiplexores 74159, y el 555, ya lo hice con estos elementos pero no funciona si me pueden ayudar con el dircuito logico les agradeceria muchisimo. gracias


----------

